# Corsair 600t Graphite Mesh



## grizzly366 (8. April 2012)

Allo zusammen, 
ich hoffe mir kann jemand Helfen. Ich habe mir das oben genannte Corsair 600t Graphite Mesh gekauft und muss sagen, ein wirklich gut durchdachtes und schönes Gehäuse. 
Aber:
In meinem Seitenteil ist ein Meshgitter zur Aufnahme von 4 Lüftern verbaut, in der White Edition ist neben besagtem Meschgitter noch ein Fenster zum Einbauen verfügbar. 
Jetzt stellt sich die Frage, gibt es dieses Fenster als Zubehör einzeln oder muss ich mir von irgendwoher ein weisses Seitenteil mit Fenster bestellen?


----------



## grizzly366 (30. April 2012)

Is echt nen super Support hier, muss ich sagen😡


----------



## iNsTaBiL (4. Mai 2012)

-->   http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/corsair/215117-hallo-corsair-lebt-ihr-noch-alle.html


----------



## Bluebeard (13. Mai 2012)

Wie bereits hier erwähnt:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/corsair/209912-deutsche-telefonnummer-2.html#post4212755
Geht man wie folgt vor:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/corsair/217636-corsair-kundenservice-faq.html
Dann erhält man auch umgehend Support!

Zur Frage:
Das Mesh wird nur mit Mesh verkauft, ein Window Kit kann man über den Corsair Shop käuflich erwerben.
Corsair


----------

